# Old style oc window stickers



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Is there any of them old style oc window stickers knocking about anywhere??
If so can i have some please? lovely

Leon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do we have new style ones ? afaik there is only one style.


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Its all about the C?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We haven't printed any since the refresh but we will need to soon.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Leon,
you going to ADI? I have one of the one's in the picture


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

190£ Thats a weekend away. Ill have to put a ? by that one!? 
Have you been before is it agood day out? 
Yeah thanks i might be able to get away with just replacing the one! Lovely


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> We haven't printed any since the refresh but we will need to soon.


Why?We like this one.
cheers
jon


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Each to their own jon :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

southTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We haven't printed any since the refresh but we will need to soon.
> ...


Because we are running low :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

L80NTT said:


> 190£ Thats a weekend away. Ill have to put a ? by that one!?
> Have you been before is it agood day out?
> Yeah thanks i might be able to get away with just replacing the one! Lovely


its only 190 if you want to track your car... its a tenner on the gate otherwise


----------

